# Worried mama!



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

uh ohh!!! im very worried. i just took randy on a walk, we never really walked which was fun. then he pooped. and he pooped. and he pooped again, but this time it was alittle bit and it was red/orange! i would have taken a pic but it'll gross me out alittle. is there something terribly wrong with that??? what should i do? was it something he ate that might have made it that color???


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

What did he eat? How's he been acting?


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> What did he eat? How's he been acting?


he's in my lap and i guess he is okay. he's a little tired though.
and i just started to put him back on puppy chow, which he should have been eating all along. and my mom also brought him some doggy treats called moist&meaty. which is sort of red colored like his poop.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like the meaty bones. Just keep an eye on his poop.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Sounds like the meaty bones. Just keep an eye on his poop.



oh! okay. thank you!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

When my chis have a 1 of these red coloured meaty treats u can always see it in there poo afterwards! i wouldnt worry too much, just keep ur eye on it!  x


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

amyalina25 said:


> When my chis have a 1 of these red coloured meaty treats u can always see it in there poo afterwards! i wouldnt worry too much, just keep ur eye on it!  x



okay, thank you!


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

Most likely it's the food coloring from the treats. I don't know why dog food/treats need to be colored at all. The dogs don't care what it looks like, only what it tastes like. Coloring is only there for the humans. Anyway, nothing to be too concerned about.

Keep up the regular walks, BTW. From all that I've read, good exercise will help with digestion almost as much as a good diet will.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Leiah, sent you a PM


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Please see this link and do a search for the dog food you are feeding. It may change your mind about what you are feeding and help you find another dog food ;-)

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

Changing to a premium food can make all the difference in the world in a dog. You could also consider RAW as there is some very good information about RAW feeding and it's benefits on this board as well


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Yoshismom said:


> Please see this link and do a search for the dog food you are feeding. It may change your mind about what you are feeding and help you find another dog food ;-)
> 
> Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost
> 
> Changing to a premium food can make all the difference in the world in a dog. You could also consider RAW as there is some very good information about RAW feeding and it's benefits on this board as well



oooo, okay. am looking at it now. thank you.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi how old is randy hope his stomach has calmed down from his treats


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hows Randy got on? has the red colour stopped now??


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

poor randy how is he now? i'm sure it must be the treats he was given.


----------

